# My second smoker build. Wish I could keep it. It's done!! Finally.



## tknjk (May 6, 2013)

Well I build my first smoker about 5 months ago. I made a tidy profit off of it. I got hooked, and decided to quit my part time

job, and build smokers and sell them. They will get better with time, and hopefully I will be able to make more money on them

as they get better.

Right now I am almost done with the one I'm working on it's a 20" with a 36" tall vertical box offset smoker. Here are the pics.

I'm open to criticism.













20130130_173026.jpg



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















20130131_131006.jpg



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















20130131_134528.jpg



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















chamber on 001.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















chamber on 002.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















smoker 004.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















smoker 005.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















smoker almost done 001.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















smoker almost done 002.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















smoker almost done 003.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


















smoker almost done 005.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 6, 2013


----------



## urbotrimmm (May 6, 2013)

Crap if I could build like that I would do it full time too!  Nice looking build


----------



## smokinhusker (May 7, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## 05sprcrw (May 7, 2013)

Looks like you have it all figured out, hopefully they will keep moving for you and you can make a go of it.  Good luck and a great looking build.


----------



## tknjk (May 7, 2013)

Well I added the door latch on the vertical box, and the main door stop. Also put in the tray stops so you can pull the trays out without them falling.

I added a shelf on the front, and after I was done realized the center is dipping, so looks like some more cutting and welding next week to fix that.

I ordered another temp. gauge because the other one I bought for the vertical box broke. I also ordered some spring handles for the firebox latch, and the

vertical box latch.

I fired it up, and after you get your fire going it is very easy to control the temp., and holds it very nicely. I may add another air inlet before I paint. I don't think

another one will hurt, but havn't decided just yet. Anyway enjoy the pics.













almost there 001.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 7, 2013


















almost there 002.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 7, 2013


















almost there 003.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 7, 2013


















almost there 004.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 7, 2013


----------



## fliptetlow (May 7, 2013)

Nice Build..


----------



## seenred (May 7, 2013)

Wow, I'm sure no expert, but that is one very impressive piece of equipment!  You've got some skills, brother!  Are you custom building it to order for someone, or will it be for sale?  And if its not rude of me to ask, if its for sale, what will the asking price be?

Red


----------



## tknjk (May 7, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Wow, I'm sure no expert, but that is one very impressive piece of equipment!  You've got some skills, brother!  Are you custom building it to order for someone, or will it be for sale?  And if its not rude of me to ask, if its for sale, what will the asking price be?
> 
> Red


Nothing custom built for someone just me designing as I go along. I know I won't get what I'm going to post it at initially, but I'm going to put it up for sale at $2,200.00 and hope to get no less than $1,800. I wasn't sure at first until I fired it up and tested it out. Now that I am satisfied it works well I don't see why it should be a problem expecting a min. of $1,800.00


----------



## tknjk (May 12, 2013)

Well with the exception of one more temp. gauge I'm waiting on it's done, and painted. Enjoy.













mothers day smoker 013.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 12, 2013


















mothers day smoker 014.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 12, 2013


















mothers day smoker 015.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 12, 2013


















mothers day smoker 016.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 12, 2013


----------



## seenred (May 12, 2013)

That's a great looking rig, my friend!  I don't see any reason at all you can't get your asking price if it cooks as good as it looks.

Very well done!

Red


----------



## tknjk (May 12, 2013)

I did fire it up before I painted it, and it worked pretty well. Held heat, and was pretty controllable. It leaks a little out of the top of the main door, but after a little seasoning, and a little

buildup of smoker crud I think it will stop the leak pretty good.


----------



## tknjk (May 14, 2013)

one last pic













finished 006.JPG



__ tknjk
__ May 14, 2013






as it sites completely done. Thermometer included.


----------



## urbotrimmm (May 14, 2013)

If you can afford to wait until the right person comes along, up your price to $2800.  If you want a feel for what it is worth, do a web search "bbq trailers"  The companies also do patio smokers.  You may very well be surprised at how much that unit is worth.


----------

